# How old for a 1st trip to Disneyworld?



## kenie (Aug 10, 2010)

We live in BC and are thinking of taking the eldest Grand-pest to disneyworld next September. She will be 5 years old.
We'll probably trade in to one of the Marriotts or a Sheraton (II).

Is 5 to young to enjoy a week at the various attractions? I realize we'd have to split the days up and ration the fun.....

Thanks.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 10, 2010)

5 is definitely not too young.  Just don't try to do too much each day.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 10, 2010)

Our kids were 4 and (almost) 2 on their first trip.  They had a blast, and we've gone back every year since then.  This year will be their fourth year to WDW.  We'll be going over our daughter's 5th birthday.

Schedule some character meals (especially with the princesses) - make sure to do that as close to 180 days in advance as possible, as they book up quickly.  Take lots of pictures (or use PhotoPass).  They'll be memories for a lifetime.

Go at her pace (or yours, whichever is slower <G>).  Don't push her to do rides she doesn't want to do or to meet characters she doesn't want to meet.

Watch and enjoy the Disney magic.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 10, 2010)

I second the character meals.  They are fun and a good way to be able to relax and have a meal.  You do need to book early, so plan ahead.

Our DD enjoyed eating at the castle, too.  Pricey but worth it at the time.


----------



## Snorkey (Aug 10, 2010)

my child visited Disney 5 times before she reached 3.
Most were 2 weeks in Orlando.

Now days, she buggs me everyday to goto Disney.  Very surprising thing is she remembered all the good things she liked in Disney.
I asked and she answered them about what we did.

Either you like or you dont...  i dont think age matters.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 10, 2010)

It is called "imprinting".  If your child watches and loves the Disney characters, he will be happy to visit their "park".

The ~3 yo did NOT like Disney just before his birthday. Mickey Mouse's House was even too much - esp when characater Mickey went to shake his hand.


----------



## tombo (Aug 10, 2010)

8 or 9 so they are big enough to ride all of the rides. If they are younger and can't ride all of the rides you will have to go back again when they are bigger. Kids of any age will enjoy their first trip to Disney, but adventurous younger kids will be upset that there are rides they can't ride. I remember several trips where one or both of my children were standing on tip toes trying to get as tall as Mickey's hand. It is even worse when one child can ride all of the rides and the younger can't. I told my brother to wait until both of his were tall enough to ride EVERYTHING. He waited until the youngest was tall enough, and he said he was glad he did.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 10, 2010)

I think that tombo makes a good point, but I'd just adjust my expectations.

Instead of going to all of the parks with the 5 year old, you may want to do the following:

Magic Kingdom
Animal Kingdom
Character meals outside the parks
Animal Kingdom Lodge 
Wilderness Lodge
Downtown Disney Marketplace and take a boat around the lake
Boardwalk and Beachclub area


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 10, 2010)

Big Matt said:


> I think that tombo makes a good point, but I'd just adjust my expectations.
> 
> Instead of going to all of the parks with the 5 year old, you may want to do the following:
> 
> ...



That sounds like fun! Can i come?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 10, 2010)

Our granddaughter was 19 months her first trip, and she loved every minute of it.  Rick was worried, because you see kids at the parks who are having tantrums, and their frustrated parents trying to calm them.  Our granddaughter didn't have a single meltdown, the entire time.  She was so anxious to go each day, and she just enjoy every moment.  

Her face just lit up at the castle, riding the rides, Mickey's Clubhouse, everything.  She stayed with me while the "big kids" rode the roller coasters.  

We did the same thing the next year, when she was a year older, and she absolutely loved it, all over again.  We stayed at the DVC resorts both trips.  She probably thinks Grandma and Grandpa always ride the buses and boats to the parks, but mostly just for her.....  Gotta save those RCI Points for the special trips.


----------



## RedDogSD (Aug 10, 2010)

kenie said:


> eldest *Grand-pest *.



Wow, I can tell that you love your Grandchild.


----------



## mecllap (Aug 10, 2010)

If you're not already really familiar with Walt Disney World, I'd recommend doing a lot of studying up ahead of time.  One helpful website is http://www.disboards.com/ and there are several others.  Also lots of good guidebooks -- Passporter, Unofficial Guide, etc.

WDW is huge and can be overwhelming, as well as lots of fun.  You will barely scratch the surface in a week -- but a week is also a great amount of time for a first visit.  If you really want priceless photos, and can afford it -- the Bibbiti-Bobbity Boutique would be great for a 5 year old girl.  And use Photopass a lot so you'll all be in the pictures.  You will be making priceless memories for your whole family.  (And the photos help remember all the fun, and help gloss over the occasional not-so-fun moments, which do happen, even with the best of planning).

I will definitely be borrowing "grand-pest" for my 11-yo grandson -- love it!  His first of many trips was at 13 months.  I'm 65 and going by myself again in 2and 1/2 weeks (went last year for my 65th birthday, and he and his Mom were only able to come for part of the time then).  I also went to Disneyland this past January -- so you can tell that I think Disney is for all ages.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 10, 2010)

When you see all the near new-borns people take to the parks, you'll feel better that your little ones are old enough. When we took our little grand-pest, it just took us a while to learn they were happier in the water fountains than they were on the big fancy rides! Who cares - they will have a great time if you just let them spend time doing the things they seem to enjoy. Take pictures and cherish the memories!  Whatever it is that the little kids enjoy doing - let them do it for as long as they want!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 10, 2010)

I think 5 is the ideal age, just don't try to get them to do what you want, but what they want.  My granddaughter was always afraid of characters dressed up, but loved rides.  Her brother was the opposite and still (at age 11) isn't too thrilled about rides.

Nancy


----------



## anne1125 (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree that 5 is perfect, just go at their pace.


----------



## jamstew (Aug 11, 2010)

We took my DGC when they were 3-1/2, 4 and 5-1/2, and they all loved it. My requirements for taking them were that they had to be (1)100% potty trained and (2) 40" tall (I think that covers all of the major rides except Expedition Everest and Space Mountain).


----------



## cindi (Aug 11, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> When you see all the near new-borns people take to the parks, you'll feel better that your little ones are old enough. When we took our little grand-pest, it just took us a while to learn they were happier in the water fountains than they were on the big fancy rides! Who cares - they will have a great time if you just let them spend time doing the things they seem to enjoy. Take pictures and cherish the memories!  Whatever it is that the little kids enjoy doing - let them do it for as long as they want!



We took our 2 year old grandson last year.  He had a lot of fun.  

And his favorite parts were the water fountains.  :hysterical:


----------



## jfbookers (Aug 11, 2010)

*Watch out for Snow White*

The witch scared my then 4 yr. old so bad he didn't want to go inside any building for the rest of the trip. 2 years later no problem.
I guess we weren't thinking and were just interested in a cool ride on a hot day.
Yours, Jim


----------



## bellesgirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Our daughter was 3 1/2 when she went.  She is in her 30's now and still remembers the trip.


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 11, 2010)

FIve is a great age.  I wish I had taken my kids that young!  Was reading a post the other day on disboards by a parent who said that for a pre-schooler, Disney really is Magic.  They aren't yet jaded enough to understand that characters are just people in costumes, so the reaction can be very real; have the camera ready at all times.  Yes, occassionally there are scared reactions, but Disney Cast Members are really well trained to be sensitive and draw out a shy child or back off from a reaction as situations demand.  

Go for it and catch those memories while you can.  By the time the kids are older, it is all about the rides, and the Magic starts to fade a bit (but just a bit).

Also, I highly recommend the book on Disney with Kids by Kim Wright Wiley (think it is Fodor's guide).  Her advice was right on the mark when we finally did make our first trip with the kids.

M Ross


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 11, 2010)

I would have to say that somewhere between 3 and 5 is the ideal perfect age for a first trip to Disney.  When we took my daughter the first time, when she was almost 2, she didn't get much out of it.  That's fine, though.  She had a good time and the rest of us enjoyed it.  But when we took her the following year (over her third birthday), the look of wonder in her eyes was just amazing.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 11, 2010)

cindi said:


> We took our 2 year old grandson last year.  He had a lot of fun.
> 
> And his favorite parts were the water fountains.  :hysterical:



We blocked Evie's view of the fountains!  We didn't want her to get soaking wet.  Grandpa carried her most of the trip.  

Evie is a big Disney fan, and when we go next fall, I hope she can join us (along with her parents and baby brother).  Our grandson is just too little for Disney.  He wouldn't appreciate any of it at all.  He is only 7 1/2 months now.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 11, 2010)

Since were talking Disney...How does everyone like Bonnet Creek? Is it REALLY worth it to stay at one of the Disney resorts...or can a single father get away with saving a few bucks by staying off resort at a Wyndham TS?


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 11, 2010)

IMHO, kids don't care where you stay as long as you don't.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 11, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> ...they were happier in the water fountains...


 


cindi said:


> We took our 2 year old grandson ...
> his favorite parts were the water fountains. :hysterical:


 


rickandcindy23 said:


> We blocked Evie's view of the fountains! We didn't want her to get soaking wet. ...


 
The first time we took our children they were 2, 5 and 7 (or thereabouts). They found the fountains at Epcot that shoot water jets. Oldest child thought it fun to get shot in the chest with a water jet. The others followed suit. Soon we were approached by a television crew asking permission to film our children for a travel show. They were on TV. I have the video tape somewhere . . .

(and yes, they were soaked for the rest of the day . . .)


----------



## weh8625 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Disney Magic*

A 5 year old is the perfect age for Disney.  Everything for them at that age is real.  It's really Cinderella and that's really her castle, etc.

The main advice I would give is to be there at rope drop (opening) in the morning, stay until around lunch, go home for naps, then come back late afternoon/evening until bedtime.

That way you avoid the masses who are there from around 11am until 4pm.  Worked great for our 2 little one's.

As mentioned above you can spend days reading all the advice on the disboards.  I also purchased a membership for tour guide mike to develop a touring plan.  Just walking into a park without a plan vs. planning the day where you're able to do lots more with fewer waits in long lines.


----------



## kenie (Aug 11, 2010)

Is early september to early-october a good time-frame?
I would prefer a time that should be less crowded.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 11, 2010)

Early October is much better than early September.  It starts to cool down in October and kids are back in school.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 11, 2010)

We took our grandson and granddaughter to Disney both at the age of three (3) years old  neither remember their first trip to Disney.  They both enjoyed Magic Kingdom at that age; but the parents and grandparents enjoyed the vacation experience more. 

Both grandkids now have had the pleasure to visit and stay on Disney properties more than six (6) times and have taken the Disney cruise three (3) times.

We have taken over a thousand pictures and have many dvd videos to reflect on our visit to see Disney. 

The grandkids are now 15 and 12 and they laugh at the various things we have done on our timeshare vacations.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 11, 2010)

My DW and I made our first and only trip to celebrate our 25th Wedding Anniversary.  We enjoyed the trip ALONE and HAPPY!  We were 46!


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 11, 2010)

jfbookers said:


> The witch scared my then 4 yr. old so bad he didn't want to go inside any building for the rest of the trip. 2 years later no problem.
> I guess we weren't thinking and were just interested in a cool ride on a hot day.
> Yours, Jim



My 4 year old was afraid of Daisy Duck!  He finally came to life after seeing Handy Manny and the Disney Playhouse at HS. I think his favorite place was at the Honey I Shrunk The Kids playground area. You just never know what these little kids will like. Just take them and have fun!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 11, 2010)

My sister was not yet 10. She left home in the car bawling with my Mom pleading to "just leave her home" with her. At the first stop sign, Dad told her they were going to Disney World, too, as my college was just 50 miles from there. She asked for the road map and gave directions for the next 980 miles, stopping only for gas and fast food. Opened only 7 months, she was the first kid in her class to go to Disney World. 

Wish Dad had brought a camera with him for that trip.


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 11, 2010)

Best story ever!  Still wiping tears of laughter from my eyes!!:rofl: :hysterical: 



vacationhopeful said:


> My sister was not yet 10. She left home in the car bawling with my Mom pleading to "just leave her home" with her. At the first stop sign, Dad told her they were going to Disney World, too, as my college was just 50 miles from there. She asked for the road map and gave directions for the next 980 miles, stopping only for gas and fast food. Opened only 7 months, she was the first kid in her class to go to Disney World.
> 
> Wish Dad had brought a camera with him for that trip.


----------



## Happytravels (Aug 12, 2010)

*Grandchildren*

We were thinking the same thing.......at what age....Next summer they will be 5 and 3 yo and the youngest about 11 months..........Now that the oldest is going to be in school we are going to have to work around a school calendar and DH and I can't take off work on holidays........what is your suggestion for that...Go next summer or wait another year?  I am thinking of waiting another year so the youngest will be almost 2 but that would also mean the oldest will be almost 6 and the other 4 which is still not bad ages to take the kids.  This all depends on if the parents want to go as well.................just in the thinking stages here.

We also do plan  on taking them more then once........few years apart.  So also thinking of passes with non expiring dates


----------



## tombo (Aug 12, 2010)

Happytravels said:


> We were thinking the same thing.......at what age....Next summer they will be 5 and 3 yo and the youngest about 11 months..........Now that the oldest is going to be in school we are going to have to work around a school calendar and DH and I can't take off work on holidays........what is your suggestion for that...Go next summer or wait another year?  I am thinking of waiting another year so the youngest will be almost 2 but that would also mean the oldest will be almost 6 and the other 4 which is still not bad ages to take the kids.  This all depends on if the parents want to go as well.................just in the thinking stages here.
> 
> We also do plan  on taking them more then once........few years apart.  So also thinking of passes with non expiring dates



Wait until the youngest is 6 or even 8 years old. As I said earlier, I personally would make sure the youngest child was tall enough to ride most of the rides (if not all of them) before making a trip to Disney. If you go when one or more of your children can't ride ALL the rides you will feel obligated to go back again whether you like it or not. You may love Disney as many do and want to make it an annual trip, but you might be like many others and not ever want to go back again. 

Here is a height chart for the rides:
http://www.orlandowelcomecenter.com/disney-height-requirements.htm

I have been to Disney many times and never want to go again. I went every year with my parents from the year Disney World opened until I was in college (5 straight years) and then I refused to go anymore. My parents said we thought you loved it and told me that they were only going for my brother and myself. My brother said he was sick of it too. They said they were glad to know it because they had been sick of it long ago too. That ended my family trips to Disney with my parents. After that we went to a beach annually, Washington DC, the Smokey Moutnains, and several other places as a family and had great times and made great memories, but we never did Disney again, and no one missed it. 

The US has so many great places for families to vacation together where there are no lines, no expensive admission prices, places where you are not a captive audience making you pay for overpriced food, and places where you can enjoy the outdoors away from the crowds. My memories from national parks, state parks, metropolitan cities (NY, DC, etc), and mainly the many weeks spent relaxing on the beach playing in the sand are my favorite childhood memories. 

In spite of that as a parent I felt obligated and took my children to Disney several times including a couple of trips where the kids were too short to ride everything (bad move IMO). We would go somewhere EVERY day for a week, disney, Universal, Sea World, Busch Gardens, etc, etc, etc. Until you have stood in line where the wait is 90 minutes or longer for a 3 minute boring ride in 95 degree heat with 90% humidity you have not had the full Disney experience. Until you have heard "It's a Small World After All" sung repeatedly until you want to go postal on the dolls, you haven't really done Disney. Until you pay $50 for 4 dry overcooked burgers, 4 fries, and 4 drinks, you haven't really experienced the joy of being fleeced by Disney. On our last trip when the kids were tall enough to ride everything as we were leaving the park I told the kids to look out the rear window and wave to Mickey because it would be the last time they would see  Disney until they had jobs and kids of their own. That was a magical day and my last trip to Disney. 

I won a company trip to the Dolphin last year and didn't enter a single Disney Park. We had free transportation, early gate admission, etc, and we never even considered going to Disney. The rides at Disney are mostly boring IMO and there are very few rides for thrill seeking adults (don't kill the messenger). We rode thrill rides at Sea World (Manta Ray coaster is great and so is Kraken coaster) and Busch Gardens (Kumba, Montu, Sheikra and more), and Universal Studios has some great rides too (Hulk Coaster, Duelling Dragons, and several  more), but never went to Disney once and never will again. Not bashing Disney because there are millions who love it and many will be offended that I don't like Disney, but just warning you if you go once and don't like it you don't want to feel obligated to go again if the kids missed the few good Disney rides because they weren't tall enough to ride them. Taking kids that are too young to ride all the rides and too young to really remember the trip assures you of a future return trip to Disney whether you actually want to go again or not. For many one trip to Disney is more than enough.


----------



## slomac (Aug 12, 2010)

You definitely want to take a girl before she is out of the princess stage.  We took my daughter to Disneyland for her 4th birthday and then we went on a Disney cruise when she was almost 7.  I am glad we did it then since now she is almost 8 and really is not into princesses anymore.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 12, 2010)

They outgrow princesses?  How terrible.   I wonder if our granddaughter will outgrow her love of the princesses.  

Our daughter was never a princess, having two older, rough and tumble brothers, but that princess stuff was not in style in the early 80's.  She had a friend in high school that always called herself a princess, and she would say things like, "My dad says I am a princess." Our daughter couldn't believe how stupid it sounded back then, and it really was un-cool to say things like that.  :rofl: 

But our daughter loves Disney, too, and our entire family is nuts over Disney.  Cannot explain it, it's just a fact.

Tombo, good point about riding the big-kid rides.  I wish our granddaughter could ride every ride on her next trip, so I guess it's good it will be another full year or more before we all go together again.  So excited about taking her on Soarin'!  She will be nearly five.  I think she will be able to ride about everything.  Not sure how tall a little girl is at five....


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 12, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> They outgrow princesses?  How terrible.   I wonder if our granddaughter will outgrow her love of the princesses.



DD is turning 14 on Sunday.  YES they outgrow their love of princesses, and they transfer it to a love of Princes...   
(So far they all look like either frogs or beasts to me! )


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 12, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Since were talking Disney...How does everyone like Bonnet Creek? Is it REALLY worth it to stay at one of the Disney resorts...or can a single father get away with saving a few bucks by staying off resort at a Wyndham TS?



Ridewithme38 - Bonnet Creek has pretty good reviews on TUG review board (an 8+ out of score of 10). Even if it didn't, I'm sure the thrill of spending fun time with dad would make up for it. 

I think we'll plan to take our princess when she's 5. She's 3 now and is always on the go so I'm not sure how she would do on a plane ride. I wish there was a "family only" flight so that I wouldn't have to worry about disturbing other paying passengers without kids. On our honeymoon, we had a little one sitting behind us on the flight to Hawaii who had a toy that made the same noise over and over  and my husband couldn't wait to get the the "Titanic" flight movie started even though he had already seen it.  My sister has been asking about us taking our DD to Disney pratically since the day she was born. We just took a long weekend trip to Traverse City MI and I asked my sister if she thinks we're ready for Disney yet and she said "I guess we'll have to wait a year or so."


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 12, 2010)

Noise-cancelling headphones are great!  We never hear any of the kids crying on the plane.  We listen to music kinda loud.   

bankr63, that is funny!  I am sure we will feel the same about all of the princes around our little granddaughter princess someday.


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Aug 16, 2010)

kenie said:


> We live in BC and are thinking of taking the eldest Grand-pest to disneyworld next September. She will be 5 years old.
> We'll probably trade in to one of the Marriotts or a Sheraton (II).
> 
> Is 5 to young to enjoy a week at the various attractions? I realize we'd have to split the days up and ration the fun.....
> ...



That age is probably perfect.

It's still Mickey, not some guy in a suit. Cinderella is still a Princess, not just an actress.

My kids were 9 and 7, they were "past" that part of WDW.


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Aug 16, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Since were talking Disney...How does everyone like Bonnet Creek? Is it REALLY worth it to stay at one of the Disney resorts...or can a single father get away with saving a few bucks by staying off resort at a Wyndham TS?



We stayed at Wyndham Cypress Palms last year and the kids loved it. They had a pool for the evenings after the parks and a TV in their room.

This year we are staying at Bonnet Creek.

I've never been to a WDW hotel, so maybe I just don't know what we are missing, but I like being able to use the TS my parents paid too much for.


----------



## wauhob3 (Aug 16, 2010)

We took my daughter to Disneyland on her 5th birthday. She loved every minute of it. Mid-day we went and took a nap and came back and stayed until closing which I want to say was Midnight. She has an August birthday. She wore her Snow White costume and could hardly contain herself with the excitment of it all.


----------



## cindi (Aug 17, 2010)

*Our 2 year old grandson*






Told you the water things were his favorite. G


----------

